# Reazioni.



## lolapal (2 Ottobre 2013)

Sono veramente sollevata! La reazione di Bagnino, o meglio non-reazione, è stata quella che avevo preventivato.

E' vero che io arrivo all'ultimo minuto, ma ora lo fa anche lui e ci salutiamo da persone mature ed educate.

La bufera è passata, in fondo era un semplice acquazzone estivo e tutto è tornato al suo posto, il cielo è sereno... qualche nuvola, però, all'orizzonte riaffiora: il viaggio di Marito.

La cattiva ragazza se ne sta facendo una ragione, le brucia un po' questa facilità con cui Bagnino si è messo l'anima in pace, ma capirà presto che non poteva andare diversamente.

La nonna anzitempo ha vinto la partita, ora è meglio che si tolga i pattini e si riposi un po', vista l'età si è affaticata...


----------

